# Fort du Haut-Buc – France - December 2015



## mockney reject (Jan 9, 2016)

_
The History_

This fort is characterized by a troop barracks on three levels consists of a massive yet elegant building in which lie 3 cross-shelters.

The two powder shops are connected by a gallery that envelope serves all cross-shelters located in an arc whose artillery fighting head to the front wings.

The fort was planned for 820 men and 9 horses.

Two powders stores stocked a total of 178 tons of black powder cartridge and stores were planned for 1,230,800 cartridges.

The fort was equipped with two ovens 226 rations each.

Fort is supplied with water from a tank of 525 m3 supplied via a line, not wells.

Although originally built in 1879, a fort modernization project was planned in 1911, with concrete barracks, turret 75, but was never realized.

During the first war, the fort was located at the opposite of the area threatened by the German advance.

In 1944, the fort was damaged by German bombing.

Between 1979 and 1995, are strong and scope are the property of Thomson Company that developed military activities. The fort is partly overhauled, many facilities are taking place in the fort. Caponier welcomes the double boiler, workshops and laboratories. The barracks are also equipped with a boiler and a central heating system, elevator lifts etc ...

In 1995 Thomson left the site and it fell abandoned. Today despite the inevitable damage to a site open to the winds (tags, flights cables and pipes ...), this fort remains in a very good state, and could be restored.

The site occasionally serves as training for the national police and it seems to heighten tension locally.

The site is now partly owned by the Ministry of Interior and the Ministry of Culture.

_The Explore_

The final report from out little trip to France in December. This place was found by a brit I know who now lives in France, so off we headed myself, @slayaaaa and @MrStewie following @volkswagen_john. We got there and the entrance was fairly easy in a typical French derp kinda way. We didn’t quite expect the place to be quite so vast, it was very pretty and packed in places with graffiti. One thing we did notice was that it was very cold once we were inside. Inside we found various old bits of machinery, old gates and what seemed like miles of tunnels.

As always enjoy the pictures


----------



## smiler (Jan 9, 2016)

You made a sound job of that, grand report and pics, Many Thanks


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 9, 2016)

That looks fascinating, great report thanks for sharing!


----------



## tazong (Jan 9, 2016)

I would do a cool hand luke and eat 50 boiled eggs to go that site lol
great pics


----------



## Infraredd (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks amazing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 10, 2016)

Great write up and images,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 10, 2016)

Nicely done and what an impressive building.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 10, 2016)

That place is a bit of a subterranean gem innit? Fab stuff...


----------



## mockney reject (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for the comments guys, It was a great place to visit and I can highly recommend you go that way


----------

